# Short Tailed opossum wanted



## pathology88 (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi,

I'm looking to get a Short Tailed opossum, preferably a male. Does anyone know of any breeders with an upcoming STO litter or joeys for sale?

Any help would be most appreciated,

Cheers


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

If you're on Facebook you could join Exotic Mammals UK and Exotic Mammals & Rodents for sale. You might find one on either of those sites??


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

There's a guy called Jason Roome on facebook where I bought mine, in Birmingham and I believe there's a lady in Swindon who sells them.


I can check her again and see if she has any. I'm heading there this weekend and based in london, so could travel one back for you?

Think hers were £200 each.


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Me again. She's got one, 3 months old, £175 in Swindon. Happy to travel it from swindon to London for you. Then either you come collect or I could drop off to you for a few pounds.


----------

